
It’s OK to Still Use Angular 1 in 2017 - akras14
https://www.alexkras.com/its-ok-to-still-use-angular-1-in-2017/
======
neals
There's good and steady money in "old" frameworks that the kids don't want to
learn about.

I work 2 days a week on maintaining AS3 / Flex projects for around $110/hour,
fully remote. Which for my client means a more economical choice than to build
a new team and knowledgebase and rewrite.

------
eksemplar
We still use a range of old technologies where I work because it's where our
resources are invested. We're steadily rescooling people, but that takes time,
and even when every one is up to speed it'll probably still be 6 months before
they are able to deliver the same quality at the same speed.

We also have around 350 different (minor to major) systems running, which
won't be upgraded in a foreseeable future.

Using old technology is a consequence of reality, but that doesn't mean it's a
good idea. It's very dangerous to get complacent, and I think especially so,
with something so replaceable as Angular 1.

~~~
akras14
It is replacable, but the cost of doing so is pretty significant in a small
start up.

The only real business benefit that other frameworks provide is that they make
it easier to hire for. If things continue as they have been in a year or two
we will have a bunch of new cool frameworks, and current super stars will
become old. So why bother switching yet?

For now Angular 1 is not broken (assuming known limitations are OK for
businesss need) so why fix it?

~~~
eksemplar
Aside from our own development we also purchase around 10-25 IT systems a
year. Some of these come from minor firms, sometime we even buy development
directly from student startups where we do a lot of the usecasing and teach
them on real world application, and we wouldn't hire someone doing Angular 1.

That's just us of course.

~~~
akras14
Why would you not hire someone doing Angular 1? Do you think it's THAT
different from React or Vue?

------
krystiangw
It is still supported. What's more new versions are coming. Some people says
it will be just like with Python 3 - a lot of people still using python 2. _

------
gressquel
I use it for all my side projects. I will change when something
revolutionizing comes up. Not flavour of the month lile React

~~~
akras14
Agreed

